# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  african bullfrog vs. american bullfrog

## Locascio

pixie frog vs bullfrog - YouTube :Big Applause:  :AR15:

----------


## GRABibus

Stupid video, omg...

----------


## Locascio

your entitled to YOUR opinion. i love it tho  =D W0OT w0ot

----------


## Tyler

Well hope the African doesn't end up with parasites good waste of my time

----------


## Locascio

lol i waste your time?? look dude i deworm my frogs monthly i feed w/c frogs all the time and its safe ..as long as your not feeding bufo toads its cool some of my frogs are 10+ years old and never have i hade an issue with parasites i have fecal exams done every 3 months on ALL my frogs it seems like you all dont like the video for personal reasons that are unclear

----------


## Daniel

i think its cool  :Smile:  i know several people who feed there animals wc feeders like frogs,anoles,insects ect

----------


## Locascio

thankyou poison for your honesty!

----------


## Jimifrog

How are you going to come onto a forum for people who like/love frogs and post a video that shows a frog being used as food? Either it was not well thought out, or you are insensitive to the others on this forum. In either case, it's inappropriate.

----------


## Daniel

frogs are also eaten by other frogs in the wild. and there are other people on reptile forums that feed there animals corn snakes, ball pythons, leos, anoles and frogs. there is nothing wrong with this. he wasnt being cruel any way

----------


## Tyler

he's just trying to get a rise out of people i feed frogs as well (hognose snakes are toad eaters) but i dont post those pictures or videos i have no problem with the feeding except they are wild and could come from a contaminated water source thats my only concern.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Other frogs are often offered to the larger cannibalistic frogs like Pyxies and Pacman Frogs especially WC C. Cornuta. Now I myself don't really condone it and do not offer frogs as food. If it were necessary I would do what would need to be done, but there are far better and more nutritious foods than other frogs trust me.

Risks of feeding WC frogs as feeders and even pet shop feeder frogs are as follows; Parasites such as worms of many types such as Pinworms, Hookworms, Tapeworms.

Also diseases number one being Chytrid which Bullfrogs  are highly resistant to due to them basking in the hot Sun, BUT still carry the fungus which in turn will be passed to your frog. Chytrid is most active in growth between 59° to 73° and symptoms do not show right away so be very cautious with what you feed your frog. Especially from the wild and be sensitive to members who may find such a video offensive.

----------


## Tyler

Well said Grif like I said I have no problem with this other than the fear of contaminated water source not even parasites since he worms so frequently

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Well said Grif like I said I have no problem with this other than the fear of contaminated water source not even parasites since he worms so frequently


A contaminated water source would be just like injecting poison into the frog, but there is no for sure way to know unless the area the frog was caught from was tested which is highly unlikely.

Chytrid treatment is long and stressful process so that risk is nog worth every time a WC frog is Fed to a beloved pet.

----------


## Locascio

pixiefrog eating chicken - YouTube

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> pixiefrog eating chicken - YouTube


Chicks are also an acceptable treat and actually better for them than rodents.

----------


## Tyler

Lol my tegu loved quail!!

----------


## GRABibus

In fact I was a little bit not honest with my comment at the beginning of this thread, as in France, we eat frog legs...Which is so good.

----------


## Locascio

thats why i feed WC frogs all the really big ones i eat with my family and the smaller ones i keep for a few weeks to gutlode them and watch for any sings of sickness its not like im just pulling them out of a lake and feeding them to my AWESOM frogs lol trust me when i say i love my frogs ....

----------


## Devonte's Phat Frogs

i do the same thing when a catch toads and frogs for my big pac but i gutload them and keep them at less for a month or two

----------

